# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Best way to get rid of the bed bugs?

## Harmayani258

I am facing the worst of my life. From last 2 1 month bed bugs appeared in my house and i am very tense and afraid. what should i do now?

----------


## Xpressmedia

There is a very safe and simple method to get rid of them it is called diatamaceous earth we put it on our guinea pigs and rabbits when they get mites and on our dogs for fleas. It is not poisonous but is deadly to insects such as bed bugs,fleas,cockroaches, ants etc. Generally kills them within 2-3 days. If you need some give me a shout. Regards Allan

----------

